# Modify MSCONFIG from a batch or .vbs



## Bandit012345 (Jun 7, 2013)

System info:
Windows XP Pro SP3 x86

Software:
GarminExpress

Problem:
After I install GarminExpress, the program doesn't have any option to Start/Stop startup on Windows boot, so it loads every boot which takes up resources.

I know how to manually edit MSConfig, but was wondering if there was a way to create a simple script that would do the same simply by double-clicking it.

I know that MSConfig requires a reboot after changes have been made, but doesn't killing explorer.exe and restarting the process do the same thing? Maybe restarting explorer.exe could be incorporated into this script too.

Does anyone have any ideas about this?

_ Thanks!_


----------



## Bandit012345 (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay, so I've figured out how to do 99% of what I wanted.

1) I created a batch file containing:
taskkill /im express.exe /f /t
taskkill /f /im ExpressTray.exe /t
regedit /s "C:\Documents and Settings\Jon\My Documents\Garmin\Garmin ExpressTray DISABLE STARTUP.reg"
2) I created a registry file (which is called by the batch) containing:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"GarminExpressTrayApp"=-

The only problem I'm having now is that the taskbar icon stays present until I move the mouse over it, only then does it go away.
Did I miss something above? Is there a command to refresh the taskbar icons?



Bandit012345 said:


> System info:
> Windows XP Pro SP3 x86
> 
> Software:
> ...


----------

